# Community > Projectile and Factory Ammo Exchange >  Swap: 6.5mm 0.264" Projectiles

## kiwi-adam

I have:
33x Barnes 6.5mm - .264" 100gr TTSX
64x Hornady 6.5mm - .264" 123gr AMAX
74x Hornady 6.5mm - .264" 129gr SST
45x Lapua 6.5mm - .264" 123gr SCENAR

Im after anything like:
Hornady 6.5mm - .264" 140-147gr ELD-M, ELD-X, GMX, InterLock, SST
Nosler 6.5mm - .264" 140-142gr AB, ABLR, BT, Partition
Seirra 6.5mm - .264" 140gr TGK

----------


## Jaco Goosen

Hi Kiwi-adam.

I aint got any 140s but if your interested in selling the 123 Scenars Ill buy them off you.

Cheers

----------


## superdiver

Any 30 cal stuff? May have a handful of 140ssts

----------


## imaca

Hi @kiwi-adam I have a packet of 50 x 6.5 140 gr partitions that I will SWAP for 50 x 140 gr Accubonds if you or anyone else is interested.  Don't wanna sell them at all though.
I also have about 96 Lapua 6.5 139 gr Scenars that I will swap for Accubonds, quantities to be agreed.

Cheers.

----------


## kiwi-adam

@imaca Thanks for the offer, but I only have what I had listed.
However, AMAX & SCENARS are now gone.

----------


## kiwi-adam

TtSX & SST are also now gone.

----------


## ilikepie

fyi Gunworks have some 140 sst on the website now, limit one per cutomer.

----------


## kuntzy

broncos have eld m's currently in stock
https://broncos.co.nz/reloading/proj...ojectiles-x100

----------


## kiwi-adam

@kuntzy managed to get a box of 143gr ELD-X, should hold me over until the next shipment!

----------


## Micky Duck

> Hi @kiwi-adam I have a packet of 50 x 6.5 140 gr partitions that I will SWAP for 50 x 140 gr Accubonds if you or anyone else is interested.  Don't wanna sell them at all though.
> I also have about 96 Lapua 6.5 139 gr Scenars that I will swap for Accubonds, quantities to be agreed.
> 
> Cheers.


im interested...and genuinely puzzled at to what advantage you would achieve with accubond over partitions???? any slight increase in BC isnt going to make real world difference sub 400?? yards and partitions kill very VERY well....

----------


## JaSa

> im interested...and genuinely puzzled at to what advantage you would achieve with accubond over partitions???? any slight increase in BC isnt going to make real world difference sub 400?? yards and partitions kill very VERY well....



Partition® users will not see a gain by switching to AccuBond® unless their particular firearm shoots them more accurately.

----------

